

AI used to hunt dinosaur bones - AndrewDucker
http://news.techeye.net/science/ai-used-to-hunt-dinosaur-bones

======
Egregore
Besides article being interesting, it's an interesting approach of presenting
computer science to my dinosaur obsessed son.

